# OT: Sponsoring An Athelete



## flamer (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok so I have a brand of MMA gear, and I have had verbal discussions and agreement with a local fighter here for exclusive sponsorship which I am pretty excited about (first one - hence the question)

What I am asking is, does anyone know where I can find, or anyone who could supply me with a generic legal document I could modify for my needs. 

I am open to the possibility of a larger company coming along to poach this fighter which is fine, but I want to ensure that legally he is mine and if he is poached then he will have to buy out of his contract, or if he breaches terms I have something solid to stand on. 

any ideas or help is appreciated.


----------



## Gyroink (May 30, 2011)

legaldocuments.com has tons to choose from... but just a quick question if you have a local athlete and your saying he's yours, what kind of legal document are you going to use? Non Complience? just curious because if he's a fighter he should already be sponsored by his home gym. just something you might want to talk to him about. good luck


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

I did a search for "athlete sponsorship contract" and few resources came up. So you should be able to find what you need.

When you modify the agreement, make sure you are as specific and detailed as possible. Be sure to include...
the sponsor's responsibilities
the fighter's responsibilities
the sponsor's expectations
the fighter's expectations

There should also be an understanding of how the agreement is satisfied. Is it a certain period of time? A certain number of fights? etc.

Fighters typically use sponsorships as a way of supplementing their fight pay. So unless you are paying big bucks for exclusivity, it is almost guaranteed that the fighter will have other sponsors. So it's a good idea to include details of what should happen in the event that either of you breach the contract.


----------



## flamer (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, particularly yours kimura as I follow your work :+)

He is actually the national champion here, the sport is small here, and he has NO sponsors not even the gym and he has agreed to a fixed term contract with us, I am the only local MMA brand here too. 

what I want to state in the contract is we can still accept other sponsors but they would negotiate with me (and me taking a percent) rather with the fighter as I would "own all sponsorship rights" for the term.

and yes I agree about putting in what should happen if someone wants to break the contract. I would like to basically put that the sponsee must pay the sponsor an agreed sum based on length of term remaining and current market value.. something like that perhaps?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow, if you could get him to hand over all sponsorship rights, that would be great for you. I can't even really wrap my head around this concept because it would be such a poor decision by the fighter. But if you can make it happen, that's a great deal.

It's hard to say what the out clause should be. I just don't know enough about the value of the deal. But it should probably define an actual dollar amount, not just current market value. Because who's going to interpret what the market value is?


----------



## flamer (Dec 28, 2009)

kimura-mma said:


> Wow, if you could get him to hand over all sponsorship rights, that would be great for you.


Yeah it is a great deal for me. Over here there are no fighters that rely on their fight money to make a living, they all have to work day jobs, so its not so important to find sponsorship and *most* fighters with a sponsorship here (the very few that do) would not get any money at all just clothing and supplements ETC.

As for the out clause I might just keep it simple, fixed term for xx months and not have an out clause specified, so I would have the control of what what be acceptable at the time to break the contract if he requested it.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

flamer said:


> Yeah it is a great deal for me. Over here there are no fighters that rely on their fight money to make a living, they all have to work day jobs, so its not so important to find sponsorship and *most* fighters with a sponsorship here (the very few that do) would not get any money at all just clothing and supplements ETC.


If you don't mind me asking, where are you located?



flamer said:


> As for the out clause I might just keep it simple, fixed term for xx months and not have an out clause specified, so I would have the control of what what be acceptable at the time to break the contract if he requested it.


The purpose of including these specifics in the contract is so that it will be predetermined what will happen if either party breaches the contract. If you do not include the specifics, it will be open to interpretation. Do not assume that just because you are the sponsor that the law will sway in your favor. It will be determined based on how your jurisdiction interprets contract law. It's up to you, but I would be as specific as possible.


----------



## jfish (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah where are you Alaska? Iowa? 

I get it. The guys good but many people are very good at what they do in sports especially extreme sports but don't really make much at all besides on contingency or other "Buy for Pay" programs like with motorcycle racing - Buy a bike and win the races you'll cash in on some factory money, same with tires etc. 

I assume you think this guy is going to blow up big time or something but also I wouldn't get to greedy about it as you could sever your relationship and note that your just a clothing guy which is one a very small factor in fighting as the gym, trainer/coach, and fighter are the biggest contributors to success and should be rewarded the best for their hard work and talents. 

So don't take my ethics advice in a negative way im just trying to see it from the fighters point of view if your predictions turn out accurate also your new to this from the sounds of it (Sponsoring athletes) so be fair and the more respectful and fair you are the more people, athletes, fighters etc will want to come to you for support & a fresh looking blood sponge / line of clothing. 

Lets see some of your designs and work if you don't mind. I am curious what type of style and graphics your doing for fighters. Sounds like a cool idea and I hope everything work out good for both parties involved (Just remember what happened to Ice Cube & the record company that signed (raped him))


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

jfish said:


> Yeah where are you Alaska? Iowa?


I'm guessing he's not in the US.

And for what it's worth, Iowa produces some good fighters. The University of Iowa wrestling program is very good. And Iowa is the home of Miletich Fighting Systems which has produced a number of champions.



jfish said:


> I assume you think this guy is going to blow up big time or something


I sort of thought the opposite. I could be wrong, but I get the impression that he expects the guy to remain a local champion, not move on to the big stage like the UFC. If the fighter makes the UFC, he will need to sign his life away in the same cookie cutter deal everyone else has to sign. Buying his way out of this contract will be a small price to pay for the opportunity to be in the UFC.

You bring up a good point though, jfish. Is he just trying to be a clothing guy and increase sales through sponsoring a fighter? Or trying to form a bigger relationship with the fighter as a professional manager?


----------



## jfish (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah, I guess you may be right on the local fighting program. I actually don't follow MMA/UFC and all those. I went to highschool with some successful fighters so that's about all I see related to the sport and the documentaries I've seen as well. 

I don't doubt the Iowa fighters at all, Im sure there's plenty of good fighters. Im actually in Minnesota and that was one of the next guesses I had although I figured fighting is probably somewhat big down there as well here. (Well not compared to the big states) 

But yes, the relationship is a very important thing I feel. Best of luck with the fighter and your brand.


----------



## Intermission (Mar 28, 2011)

The fighters I work with I don't make them sign contracts. Most are my friends and wear it to support me.


----------



## flamer (Dec 28, 2009)

Correct I am not in the states.. I am many continents away!

well good news, we are all signed up now. what i am hoping is to be able to get some good local advertising through my fighter, and he has also been signed for an overseas fight next month too so i want to sort of grow my business along with his fight career.

I would prefer not to list my business here in this same thread for privacy reasons, but if anyone wants to see the website then PM me and ill send you the link.

thanks for the tips everyone.


----------



## NovaDisc (Sep 5, 2011)

Fantastic idea, and kudos to you for signing him up. Sounds like the definition of a WIN-WIN relationship...

I was actually in a focus group dealing with this type of activewear and I learned quite a bit about the subject.

You will probably get a lot of exposure...Hopefully he'll mention you as well at some point, besides just wearing the gear, but it's all good regardless...

thanks,
Michael
Nova Disc


----------

